# Axle and his FAV doll!



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

This used to be mine! He totally stole it. lol He carries his baby all over with him! Its so cute.


----------



## Jerseypoo527 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol. He's so cute!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww he looks so proud of himself lol.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

He is so proud of himself! He is a stud and VERY confident! And, thank you ladies!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I rarely see Teddy looking as clean as that. Maybe for 15 minutes, tops, when he has just been bathed. Axle looks gorgeous.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Aw thank you Tressa. I bathe him frequently. Atleast 3 times a week since he is a cuddle monster and he is always with me on the couch and what not. His little mouth is so funny. It looks dirty but it's totally not. He has a real brown mustache. Such the gentleman! lol


----------



## lhkim85 (Oct 29, 2010)

So cute! I love his little mustache.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanx!


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

lol That's adorable!  Cocoa loves to play with any stuffed animal laying around the house but if we let him keep them, he'd eventually tear them to shreds!


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Aww! Axle is like a "mother" LOL he will NOT shred them, he literally plays with them. That doll he has had going on 3 months now. He loves it to pieces!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh three times a week is a bit much, becarfull you dont dry out his skin he looks to have a very poodle coat and poodle are bad for skin iriations. i would say once a week at the most but even that i wouldnt like to do personaly.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, he gets extremely dirty and I mean so bad to the point where I dont want him on the couch or anything. We live in Arizona aka the desert and the dirt and hay sticks to him so bad that when I pick him up its all in my clothes and on my sheets and in the carpet. If I do not bathe him I will literally have to confind him to his crate. There is no grass really, just dirt and rocks so you could imagine. lol And since his coat is white, and he loves to roll in the dirt because I assume its cool and feels nice, he will be all brown and yucky. I thought that since I was in the desert bathing him frequently would replenish his skin since its extremely dry and does not rain. It literally rains here once maybe every 3 months.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My lot came home yeasterday day after their walk looking like this 


















Delta looked like this about 3 or 4pm









and this was her about 8 or 9pm no bath at all









if they are muddy like in the photos they go in the crate with a towel for like an hour them they come our mostly dry and almost clean then you just brush the dirt out. 
i have always found sand quite easy to brush out. 

you would think that water would hydrate the skin but the combination of the shampoo and water drys out the skin because it takes out all the natural oils from the skin and coat. i work at a kennel so i wash my hands all the time and i can tell if i have washed them to much as my skin starts to crack, this is in both summer and winter. i would ask your groomer, but i wouldn't want to bath my lot that much. just make sure its a sensitive shampoo you use, or one for dry skin just in case. and maybe as some cod liver oil into his diet to help get oils back into his skin and coat. 

for me dirt is all part of owning a dog. it drys in brushes out and you vacuum it up job done. we have covers on the couch for the dogs to lie on. 

i know a dog who was washed every day because the owner had OCD about cleaning and she some times bathed him twice a day and his kin was in a terable condidtion and his fur had fallen out in patches. i know thats exstreem he looks lovely know with his new owner and the hair all came back.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Kendal no white carpets for you then lol... just look at their faces !!! Jess rain once every three months bliss... once every three days would be heaven here to try to avoid the mud and puddles is a chore x


----------

